# Fulton County Carrying Permit



## fishingtiger (Mar 9, 2009)

Anybody on here recently applied for and received your carrying permit in Fulton County? I applied on Jan 25th and have not recieved mine yet. I heard it can take awhile but just curious how long it took any others.  I am going to follow the instructions that geogiacarry.org has in order to check on the status.


----------



## jlbags (Mar 11, 2009)

I applied downtown the day before the innaugauration and got it back in 22 days.


----------



## bowhntr (Mar 11, 2009)

I live in Cherokee Cnty , had to go to Canton to the courthouse . Had mine back in 5 days


----------



## Buckwheat (Mar 11, 2009)

*Permit*

5 days in Floyd County.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Mar 11, 2009)

Went in and had to wait for the probate judge to get back from lunch, then was advised that they raised the fee. I decided that since I am LEO that I did not need one that bad and can buy lots of guns here and not have a background check.


----------



## polaris30144 (Mar 11, 2009)

bulletproof1510 said:


> Went in and had to wait for the probate judge to get back from lunch, then was advised that they raised the fee. I decided that since I am LEO that I did not need one that bad and can buy lots of guns here and not have a background check.



Raised the fee from what to what? The fee has gone down in every county that I have heard about since last July. It appears to be $39.25 in most counties that I have checked.


----------



## fishingtiger (Mar 13, 2009)

Day 47 and still no permit in the mail. Gotta love Fulton County!


----------



## BigBadger78 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm in Walton, took about 3 months.  Brother lives in Jackson County and it took his less than a week.  Go figure!  I would assume that Fulton is going to take some time, but then again you know that they hire only the best to work there!


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 13, 2009)

got mine in Forsyth county and took less than a week.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 13, 2009)

bulletproof1510 said:


> Went in and had to wait for the probate judge to get back from lunch, then was advised that they raised the fee. I decided that since I am LEO that I did not need one that bad and can buy lots of guns here and not have a background check.



Personal firearms from a dealer and no background check?  How's that?


----------



## specialk (Mar 13, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Personal firearms from a dealer and no background check?  How's that?





bulletproof1510 said:


> and can buy lots of guns here and not have a background check.



think he means he can by on woody's swap & sell.....from private individuals.....


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 13, 2009)

specialk said:


> think he means he can by on woody's swap & sell.....from private individuals.....



Oh, gotcha.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 13, 2009)

I think I'd wanna see his GFL.


----------



## polaris30144 (Mar 13, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> I think I'd wanna see his GFL.



It's your option to ask.....but he doesn't have to show you since it is not required by law. A lot of people have a problem giving personal information to a stranger in the age of identity theft.


----------



## 308 WIN (Mar 13, 2009)

BigBadger78 said:


> Fulton but then again you know that they hire only the best to work there!



The nail has been struck upon the head !!


----------



## RICANKING360 (Mar 18, 2009)

I live in Cobb county and it took about 3 weeks. Got it in the mail


----------



## fishingtiger (Mar 19, 2009)

Day 53 and still no permit. I realize the fine workers of Fulton County and our State Gov are working their little hearts out to get these permits completed but jeesh, how much longer? 

Any other Fultonites out there who have applied recently?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 19, 2009)

fishingtiger said:


> Day 53 and still no permit. I realize the fine workers of Fulton County and our State Gov are working their little hearts out to get these permits completed but jeesh, how much longer?
> 
> Any other Fultonites out there who have applied recently?



Can you follow up with them.  Cherokee county said to check back in two weeks if you have not received it?


What is in your background?


Seriously I would try to follow up with the court>


----------



## fishingtiger (Mar 24, 2009)

Day 58 and still no GFL in the mail. 

So....I am documenting excatly what I have to do to get this thing. I will be following the steps that gacarry.org recommends if you dont receive your permit in a timely manner.  Thanks to them for helping out. 

1. Placed a call to Fulton County Probate Court. Had to talk to three different people before I got the licensing division. None of the people I speak with know what a "GFL" is. I had to explain what it was. I finally get connected to a person in the licensing division and get a voicemail. I left a message. thats where I am now. 

My next call will be to the Fulton County Police Department. Lets see how easy it is just to get an update from our fast and friendly Fulton County Government workers.


----------



## LQQKITZME (Mar 24, 2009)

fishingtiger said:


> Day 53 and still no permit. I realize the fine workers of Fulton County and our State Gov are working their little hearts out to get these permits completed but jeesh, how much longer?
> 
> Any other Fultonites out there who have applied recently?



I have applied and nothing yet. Where did you go to get yours downtown?


----------



## fishingtiger (Mar 24, 2009)

LQQKITZME said:


> I have applied and nothing yet. Where did you go to get yours downtown?



Probate Court Downtown on Pryor Street and then to the Fulton County Police Station to get fingerprinted across the street. Did you apply there as well? When?


----------



## LQQKITZME (Mar 24, 2009)

Yea I did I did it in end of january.


----------



## fishingtiger (Mar 26, 2009)

Status update:

2 days ago I left a message for a person in the GFL licensing department at the Fulton County Probate Court. Of course, I never heard back from her. I called again today and got a live person. She said it is "pending". I asked her if she could give me anymore details. She said I could speak to her supervisor, Bonnie Mayes. Of course Bonnie was not available. I left a message with her. 

I then called the Fulton County Police Department. After getting transferred to no less than 4 different people, I got a lady who told me that my permit was being sent back to the Probate court today and I should have it within 2 weeks. Not going to hold my breath on this.


----------



## oldman 45 (Mar 26, 2009)

Bartow County 2 weeks and price went from $20.00 to $46.00


----------



## ryanwhit (Mar 26, 2009)

I recall mine took 3 or 4 months when I lived in Fulton.  Now that I've moved out of that ridiculous county, my most recent one took all of 5 days.  Every time we go back to see my folks, I tell my wife "I'm so glad we don't live here anymore."

Hang in there...you'll get it back soon!


----------



## fishingtiger (Apr 2, 2009)

Low and behold, I received my GFL today. 67 days after I applied.


----------



## ChuckyBoy (Apr 2, 2009)

Bibb Co. was 2 to 3 weeks. Price went up also.


----------



## badkarma (Apr 3, 2009)

Catoosa County - in my hands in 5 days.  $35.00


----------

